# Ub Funky



## NIGEL1 (Oct 18, 2007)

I have attempted to download the software for the above but i end up with it saying that it is not connected. Ihave then been instructed to download a patch.
however i then receive a dialogue box which says that it has failed to create the neccessary
DLL file.
if anyone can help it would be gratefully appreciated as my son is driving me mad to get this up and running.
Ps.my usb port is working.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

what is ubfunky?


----------



## NIGEL1 (Oct 18, 2007)

Ub funkey is a pokemon type character that plugs into the usb port which enables the player to enter a virtual reality world where he can communicate with other people.


----------



## brassedoff (Oct 22, 2007)

I had the same problem with my son installing this software. I had to download and install the recommended patch and from memory, it took a while to install, but it did cure the problem. A couple of days ago, it started moaning that the UB hub wasn't connected again which I solved by unplugging and plugging it back in again. Hardly scientific, but what the hell!

Sadly, although my small monster loves this game, the software installation and use of the USB is absolutely pants and one of the worst installations I've ever come across.


----------



## KitchKitryn (Apr 11, 2008)

I seem to have similar problems to you guys - we cannot get the thing to work. we install but when we try to run the programme we are asked if the UB Funky is connected - which it is!

Should I take it back to the shop or have you managed to find a solution yet?

Have very upset kid who'd saved up his pocket money to buy this - most frustrating!


----------

